# The quoting game



## Monoking

How this works is, you can have a conversation and/or say funny stuff on here, but whatever you say must start with a quote of what the other person said. 
And here's the really fun part. 
I don't know if you've noticed this, but before you post, you can change the quote and make it look like the person said that, resulting in fun and ridiculousness. 
However, remember it's all in good fun!

And that's how it works. go!


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> How this works is, you can have a conversation and/or say funny stuff on here, but first you have to smack yourself 20 times


theres my quote :D


----------



## DarkAura

Dark Koala said:


> theres my gay invisichomp :D


why do you have a gay invisichomp?


----------



## Monoking

Spunky the raichu said:


> How this works, first you kiss my butt.
> there's my quote :D





Dark Koala said:


> spunky is great and i am a panda. : 3


----------



## hyphen

DarkAura said:


> why do you have a birthmark?


LOL derp moment.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> my brain go derp pie!





darkaura said:


> CHOCOLATE?! CHOCOLATE?! CHCOLATE?!!?


----------



## DarkAura

Mystic said:


> derpy hooves me moment.


----------



## Monoking

DarkAura said:


> AAAAAAAAH





dark koala said:


> QUOTE MY BUTT!


----------



## Monoking

mystic 12355 said:
			
		

> Hi! My custom title has changed a THOUSAHD times!
> But spunky doesn't care, and we go!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I know you didn't notice this, but before you post, you can change the quote and make it look like the person said that, resulting in hate and scorn.
> And that's how it works. NOW GO BEFORE I BLOW YOUR BUTT OFF USING A LASER


epic fun time.
*okami music plays*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> AAAAAH! YOU HIT MY BUTT WITH THE PREVIOUSLY MENTIONED LASER! WHY?! WHY DID I MENTION A LASER?!
> *Dies*


This is...SPARTA!!

Run with that.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> it's my sister's birthday today. :D


And i'm a stalker.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Here is...A FREAKING POWERFUL STAFF
> 
> Have fun with that.


I will.
*uses Dark Shock on Dark Koala*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> *uses heal pulse on Dark Koala*


-----------------------
Jessie and James:
Prepare for trouble
Make it double
Prepare for trouble
Make it double
James: To protect the world from devastation!
Jessie: To unite all peoples within our nation!
James: To denounce the evils of truth and law!
Jessie: To extend our reach to the stars above!
Jessie: Jessie!
James: James!
Jessie and James:
Team Rocket blast off at the speed of light
Surrender now or prepare to fight!
Team Rocket's Rockin!
Talking trouble, walking trouble, double trouble
Big trouble's gonna follow you!
Team Rocket blast off at the speed of light
Surrender now or prepare to fight!
Team Rocket's Rockin!
Talking trouble, walking trouble, double trouble
Big trouble's gonna follow you!
We captured Pikachu!
Jessie: We're Team Rocket, and we fights for what's wrong.
James: For mayhem, for madness and for rare Pokémon
Jessie: I'm so gorgeous.
James: I'm always the man.
Team Rocket blast off at the speed of light
Surrender now or prepare to fight!
Team Rocket's Rockin!
Talking trouble, walking trouble, double trouble
Big trouble's gonna follow you!
Team Rocket blast off at the speed of light
Surrender now or prepare to fight!
Team Rocket's Rockin!
Talking trouble, walking trouble, double trouble
Big trouble's gonna follow you!
We captured Pikachu!
Team Rocket's rockin!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> And i'm a Magikarp.


LOL Battle Mages can't heal! |:3


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> LOL Battle Mages can't Fart! |:3





Luxcario said:


> HECK YEAH. SOMEWHERE TO PLAY WITH BBCode.
> My quotes test! Aiming for a kind of pyramid made of quotes here.
> .





Luxcario said:


> YO! I LIKE THIS GAME AND BACON


----------



## Luxcario

Mystic said:


> LOL pigs can fly! |:3


I liek Luxrays.


----------



## Luxcario

Hey Spunky, no messing with my Testing Thread posts.


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> Hey Spunky, you are funky.


Okay! I'll just mess with that one.



Luxcario said:


> I liek choklit milk.


..And that one.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> Okay! I'll just eat that pork chop.
> 
> 
> ..And that pork chop.


Pork CHOP


----------



## hyphen

Luxcario said:


> Hey Mystic, you're not allowed to post here.


D:
OK YOU KNOW WHAT
*uses 

	
	
		
		
	


	




*


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> And now i'll do a dance. *Dances*


Yes... 

Someone edit that team rocket thing, please. It has a lot of potiential, even if you just do one sentence.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> NOOOOOO
> 
> Someone edit all the posts.
> HA JUST KIDDING


ugh, my stomach doesn't feel good. -.-


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> ugh, i farted. -.-


Yes....


Luxcario said:


> Oh noes! I have let go! *falls*


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yay....


total lack of imagination


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> total lack of a soul


I'm sorry. =3


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm,like, SO not sor-ry. =3
> MWHAHAHA


AND IF WE PUT THIS IN OUR SIGGYS
D:


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> QWOUHEBFOUBEQFVOUWBBRFJVOBDWFOUVHBOJWHDBVHOBWDBVIHGBWRFIHGBWVIHWBRFVO
> ^that is what happens when I slam my face on the iPad. :3








			
				mystic; said:
			
		

> I HAVE MADE BOOM BOOM. That is all.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes. No. Maybe. I don't know.
> GAAAAAAHHHH


more people need to post here.


----------



## Zero Moment

Mystic said:


> more people need to die here.


Yay.


----------



## hyphen

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Yay. *brings people in and kills them*


D:
WHAT DID YOU DOOOO


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Woof! I'm a puppy dog. Woof!


Sorry, ls, i had to...
XD



			
				 mystic said:
			
		

> Lookie! name change, baby!


----------



## Zero Moment

Spunky the raichu said:


> Sorry, but there is nobody named ls here.


So true.


----------



## Luxcario

Mystic said:


> D:
> WHY DID YOU EAAAAAAT THAT PORK CHOOOOOOOOP





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> No. *brings spunky in and eats it*


----------



## hyphen

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So stupid.


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
*ba-ding!*
YOU HAVE NO IDEA


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> D:
> WHAT DID I POOOOOOO?





Legendaryseeker99 said:


> So Spunky, will you go out with me? I had to ask cause you're soo HAWT!


XD For my self esteem, nothing more.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> SELF ESTEEM FOR THE WIN
> ...that makes no sense


Falling down a spiral staircase,with a heart made of stone
He pushed down with nothing but breath
The stairs will never end
Along with the pain

random thing that I like to call poetry. Crazy,really.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Falling down a spiral staircase,with a heart made of cheese.
> He pushed down with a beat of heart and underwears of chance.
> The credit card will never spend
> Along with my mom
> I'm good at poetry. Crazy,really.


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> Falling down a mountain,with a metal hip at my side.
> With a very thick head,
> The trees at the bottom,
> Will hurt very much.
> 
> random thing that I like to call poetry. Crazy,really.


I GOT BUBBLES!


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> Aw, shake it! Do a little dance, have a ittle love. Get down tonight!


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> I LOST MY PANTS!





Uhhhhh o_O


----------



## hyphen

Mystic said:


> ohnomnomnomnomnomnomnom
> *ba-ding!*
> YOU HAVE NO IDEA
> ABOUT WHAT I JUST ATE


Quoting myself.
Ha.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> Hello! Look at my faces: :3
> :/
> D:
> 
> 
> ~~(_0~~ a roll of toilet paper, and
> 
> ___/\___*\o/*
> A shark attacking a cheerleader. o_O


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> Stop quoting me. Now.





Never.


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> Uhhhhh, I can haz cheeseburger?
> FAWK YEA
> what you says NAO
> Woofers
> o_O


Creativity! :D
ok maybe not


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I CAN HAVE LOLCATS REFERENCE?


I'm so unoriginal. This isn't even funny. 
FAIL


Dark koala said:


> I POOPED MY PANTS!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm so original. This isn't even funny.
> FAIL
> Oh wait
> NO FAIL
> Actually
> FAIL
> no
> NOT FAILING
> hmmm
> :D
> PHAIL


Well.
That was looooooooooong.
€£¥


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> I can kick my own face :D


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> I ate a panda at a restaurant and threw up.


Sounds like something you would do.


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> THIS IS NOTHING HA


|:3
Actually put words in your post after you quote.
OR ELSE


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> |:3
> Read Pokemon: final mutation
> OR ELSE


----------



## DarkAura

Mystic said:


> |:3
> *Actually dont not put words in your post after you quote.*
> OR ELSE
> 
> or else what?
> 
> OR ELSE
> 
> is it good?
> 
> NO
> 
> is it bad?
> 
> NO
> 
> ...Bender is great!
> 
> NO-AWWW....


@ bolded part; No

@ other part; NO


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Eating rotten tomatoes in the shower. Sounds like something I would do.





I flew a kite :3


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> I flew a bike, and rode a kite. :3
> Meh powers allow me to.


This is turning into a chatroom consisting of 4 people. :/


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> We're in a bathroom consisting of 4 people. :/





Pokemon: Final Mutation rocks apples


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> Pokemon: Final Mutation's writer writes LIKE A BOSS


what my sister just said: "Oh,look! My own oven, Starscream! Whoooo!"
O.o


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> what my foot just said: "Oh,look! My own toe jam, it tastes like chicken! Whoooo!"
> :D




/i wish i had a mustard flavored cat...


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> /i wish i had a mustard flavored cat...
> And a hot dog.


I'M EATING A MINI ICE CREAM CONE~


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> I'M EATING A TOMATO I FOUND IN THE STREET





alot of bad stuff is gonna happen when pigs learn to fly


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> alot of bad stuff is gonna happen when pigs start to die


Logging off for now. d:


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> Log rolling in fun. For now.  d:




I shall sing you a song. LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA.
*computer screen breaks*


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> I shall punch the computer.
> *computer screen breaks*
> D:
> I DIDN'T KNOW THAT WOULD HAPPEN


*is back*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> *Has hairy back*


I CAN BREAK THESE CUFFS


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I CAN BREAK THESE CUFFS
> BUT I WON'T
> I'M TOO NICE FOR THAT


woot
i actually drew a good drawing of my OC
WITH SUNGLASSES. |:3


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> woot
> i  drew on my
> SUNGLASSES. |:3


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> there is something here. But only because of Mystic.


OMG
too much icing on the cake
I think I might barf. :/


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> OMG
> too much bird poop on my car.
> I think I might barf. :/



Because everyone wants an electric flying squirrel.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> Because everyone wants an electric flying squirrel.


Wild raichu appeared! Raichu used volt tackle!


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Wild turkey appeared! The turkey used a machine gun!


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> BBBLLLAAAARGGGHH


I AM NOT A TURKEY. KAY?!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I AM NOT A TURKEY. KAY?!
> I AM A GODDAMN RAICHU. A.GODDAMN.RAICHU.
> *YOU GOT THAT,PUNK?*


woot!:3
the lake looks so sparkly at night. :D


----------



## Zero Moment

Mystic said:


> woof! :3
> the snake looks so sparkly at night. :D


You probably shouldn't be playing with snakes at night :E


----------



## hyphen

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> You probably should be  with snakes at night :E


Hurm.
(yes,Hurm)


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> Hurm.
> (yes,Hurm)It's true definition is "all things dusty".


Midna is so much better than Impa :/


----------



## Dar

Everglider said:


> Minds are more superior in Apes :D




I got my poker face >:3


----------



## Luxcario

Dark Koala said:


> my face >:3


----------



## Dar

Luxcario said:


> I REALLY need to start typing stuff after the quote.



YOU SHALL NEVA QUOTE ME! MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Luxcario

Dark Koala said:


> YOU SHALL EAT ME! MWAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> Did someone say COOKIES? No seriously, where-did they? I-i need some cookies! *Shakes*


Yes, you can has cookie addiction.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes, you can has a moldy tofu addiction.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> HOW YA DOZIN?! I'M YELLY!
> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


Arceus, dark panda Calm down!


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Holy carrots, calm down the sea slugs!



Ummm... Sure why not?


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> SsssssssoUP! I NEEEEEED SOUP!


XD I don't know why, but addictions are funny to me today.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> XD I don't know why, but my toes look funny today.



My hand tastes like ham. (No joke)


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> I killed all the panda pokemon


WHAT?? Why wouuld you do that, dark koala?


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Ima gonna post on an rp! Then ima kill ALL of the raichus



Sure, why not?


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> Sure, why not? I'll jump into popcorn's falme hair. What could happen?


*Stomach growls*
UH. I need some food.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Sees a chicken*
> UH. I need some McDonalds.



I like buger king better.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> I like Spunky better than legendary seeker 99.


Mess with these.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Mess with me, and u get this. *punches*



^actually thats true, what you made me say^


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> ^Actually that's true, what you made me say^


Good capitalization this time, panda.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> I will now post on DarkAuras rp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get what im trying to say?
Click to expand...


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Eat good food in  this lifetime, panda.


Hurrr.
It's 9:30 and I'm already on TCoD. :D


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Hurry, it's
> 9:30 and I'm not on on TCoD. D:....


Babouska, babouska, yeah,yeah.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Mess with these. *brings an army of Machamp*


PEOPLE SHOULD POST MORE THAN 1 SENTENCE.
they should post two. |:3
ƒ ♭ ♪


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> PEOPLE SHOULD EAT MORE THAN 2 FRENCH FRIES.
> Its just a waste. |:3
> ƒ ♭ ♪



you stole my face thing |:3


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> Daddy, why did you eat my fries? >:3


Adventure time!


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Cookie tree!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> SUPER FUN HAPPY EPIC NOT REAL BUT STILL FUN adventure time!


Am I morbid? :/


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I am morbid.


The bear telled me i was fat!!


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Mystic telled me i looked like a puddle!!



I like lakes.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> I woke up, and my bed was a lake.


*Snickers*


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> *3 Musketeers*



CANDY BARZ!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> The bear telled me i was anorexic!!


My sis wip3d goo on meh. :(


----------



## sv_01

Mystic said:


> 1M T3R3Z1 4ND MY DR4GON TH4T 1S ST1LL 1N 4N 3GG W1P3D GOO ON M3 >:[


Is the dragon telekinetic as well?


----------



## hyphen

sv_01 said:


> Is the dragon telekinetic and blue as well?


yes.
yes he was.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> No.
> No he wasn't.


I'm unoriginal!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm unoriginaly unoriginal!
> Ha.Ha.Ha.
> No,this isn't right.
> LLAAAAAAA
> hrmhrmhrm
> TROLOLOLO
> FALALALA
> MEHEMEHE


...what the hell did I just type?


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> ...what the hell did I just type?


I have no idea I don't even have a joke, i want to decode this.
lahrmtrolofalamehe, it looks like.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I have no idea I don't even have a joke, i want to decode this.
> lahrmtrolofalamehe, it looks like.


it is:
la
hrm
trolo
fa
la
mehe
:/


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> it is:
> KA
> ME
> HA
> ME
> HAAA
> AAAAAAAAAA!


Sweet, dragon ball z reference. Epic!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Sweet, dragon ball z reference. Epic!
> Now,time to reference other things!


I ish sleepy.


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> I wish you were sleepy.




just type whatever you want


----------



## sv_01

Dark Koala said:


> just type wwhatevver you wwant


Yay Eridan! He's my sign. I wish he wasn't so evil...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

sv_01 said:


> Yay Adolf! He's my husband. I wish he wasn't so evil...


I did Nazi that one coming...


----------



## hyphen

Vehement Mustelid said:


> *PLACE HOLOCAUST PUN HERE*


o.0


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Holocaust jokes aren't funny. It was a tragedy. *Kicks*


Yes, more. More!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Spunky the raichu said:


> You probably thought this was a real quote.


NOPE! It's just Chuck Testa.


----------



## hyphen

Vehement Mustelid said:


> NOPE! IT'S A LACK OF IMAGINATION


I don't even


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I don't even finish my sentences anymore....


I'm off to go have lunch! 
(not for real)


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm off to go have some blueberry bubblegum!
> Fear me!


> Be Vriska.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> > Be frisky.


I like dragon balll z kai.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> I like keyboard z key.


Yup, that's a nice key :3


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Yup, that's a nice house. To bad i have desroy it. *boom* :3


Look! It's a bird! It's a plane! It'sa spicy meatball!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Bird! It's a bird! It's a bird! It's a spicy bird!


You like birds...


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I hate birds...


I think slowbro is awesome.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Slowbro is awesome.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Sounds like i need to read spunky's fanfiction..


XD Advertising yeah


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> 38D Advertising Y------------3A)(!


I can't come up with anything, so I do this Homestuck stuff.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> I couldn't come up with anything, so I do pokemon stuff.


I'm sooo unoriginal.


----------



## Scohui

sv_01 said:


> I can't talk with anything, so I'm stuck at home with stuff.


Kick it til it works


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm sooo ninja.


And I got ninja'd


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Kick it til it bites you, then cry to your mommy.


I'm mean. XD


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm blue dadadidada dadidada....


And yellow


----------



## sv_01

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> And a paint can


By blue, she might have meant indigo...


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> And yellowbellied.


HEY! Them's fightin' words!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> HEY! I got ninja'd!


I think so


----------



## Dar

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Im pink, so im tough.



I WANNA CHEESEBURGER!


----------



## Scohui

Dark Koala said:


> I WANT TO GIVE SCOHUI A CHEESEBURGER!


Yes, please


----------



## SquishierCobra

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> YES! NOW! FEED ME!.


This burger is MINE!


----------



## Luxcario

SquishierCobra said:


> This mouldy cheese is YOURS!


----------



## Scohui

Lots of blue space!


----------



## Monoking

SquishierCobra said:


> This burger is AWESOME!!


Hi there, my name is raichu and i are spunky.


----------



## SquishierCobra

Spunky the raichu said:


> HYA! I'M SCOTTISH!.



No you're not.


----------



## Monoking

SquishierCobra said:


> No you're not a bad fan ficton writer, your stories are the best.


Oh, why thank you!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm gonna eat your face.


DO NOT EAT MY...


----------



## Monoking

Vehement Mustelid said:


> DO NOT EAT MY WAFFLES, FOR THEY ARE POISONED!


I found a fun website, and once i tell some people, i'll log back off.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> I found a fun spiderweb, and once i tell some people, i'll rip it off. MWAHAHAHAHAHA!



I wish i had a Nyan Cat that wasnt annoying.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> Nyan Cat is sooooo annoying.


Dark, how could you say that?


----------



## Zero Moment

Spunky the raichu said:


> Dark, how could you fuck that?


wut


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Butt


Yes,  he said butt.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes, I said my butt.


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> HI!


Wow, no need to yell, dark.


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Wow, no need to yell in the dark. WE ALL KNOW THAT PIE IS AWESOME!


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Wow, look! I has 1,002 posts.


Yes, yes, you do.
Now make me a sandwich, woman!


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes, yes, you do.
> Now make me a turd sandwich, bitch!


FFFFFFFFFing Gypsy.


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> FFFFAAAAAAAAWKING FLAMERZ
> D:


ALL CAPS
WHY


----------



## sv_01

Mystic said:


> ALL CAPRICA EPISODES
> why
> HONK


Please don't be Rage mode... Be glad it's the capital city planet.


----------



## hyphen

sv_01 said:


> Please don't be Rage mode... Be glad it's the capital city planet.


Lazy Mystic is lazy.
d:


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> Stickers on My stick is lazy.
> (:)(


Indeed


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Mystic is a brony.
> XD


I'm bored. Someone tell me a joke.


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> In need of pie.


I jsut ate a smore, and it WAS AWESOME.


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> I just ate a smore, and THERE WAS A NINJA HIDDEN IN IT.


Aargh! Did you eat the ninja as well?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Aargh! eat the ninja!


I'm bored.


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> I am the Borg.


So you are a Raichu, a fish and the Borg Queen.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> So you are a Raichu, and an awesome one at that.


Why, thank you!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Why, f%&$ you!


How rude


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> How spunky of you. Spunky is HAWT


XD


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> :?


What the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> ::::33


Congratulations, you got all the kitties. All of them.


----------



## sv_01

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Since when is the shell supposed to be mean?


Since it has a mind of its own. Also, I got ninja'd.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Congratulations, you ate all the kitties. All of them.


Why would you eat kittens???


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> Why would you eat pork CHOPS??? I LOVE KITTENS!!


----------



## Dar

Luxcario said:


> You wont catch me! IM THE GINGERBREAD MAN!


----------



## Ever

Dark Koala said:


> You guys are all so lame.


81 degrees F is too hot for a San Fran girl like me D:


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> 81 degrees F is too hot for a San Fran girl like me D:


...ever
i visited santa ana

freaking 100 °F there in the summer


----------



## sv_01

Mystic said:


> ...ever
> i visited santa claus on the north pole
> 
> freaking 100 °C there in the winter


What would happen to Europe if that was true?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Europe would explode if that was true.


Tee-hee!


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yow!


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> OMG ALL MY DRAGON EGGS ARE ABOUT TO HATCH


Just a heads up.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> WAVE G'BYE TO YOUR HEAD, WANKER!


A sniper, eh?


----------



## Luxcario

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> A stalker, eh?


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> Deathly nyan cat! Run!


Yes, destroy more, more!!


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> No, don't destroy my pork CHOP!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes, destroy more, more!!\
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


derp.


----------



## Luxcario

Mystic said:


> damn.


----------



## sv_01

Luxcario said:


> I'm a ninja Luxcario that defeats everyone with his tail star!


I thought Lucario was a Jedi.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Spunky is a Jedi.


Mind if i put this in my signature?


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Mind if i rip this of my face?


Sure


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Spunky is HAWT


*Snickers*


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Shivers*


What does HAWT mean?


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> What does HAWT mean?


(No joke)
It's a funny way to type the word 'hot'. 
I'm not implying anything, i just coudn't think of anything funnier.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> It's a funny way to type the word 'cold'.
> I'm implying, i do that all the time.


Sure, whatever :/


----------



## Daigonite

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Sure, whatever :/


HAY DON'T YOU WHATEVER ME YA PUNK


----------



## Monoking

Daigonite said:


> HAY DON'T YOU WHATEVER ME YA MONKFISH


You're supposed to change what it says.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Don't change what he(please!) says. Keep it original


I'M A HE, GODDANMIT!


----------



## Daigonite

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I'M A SHE, GODDANMIT!


Sorry, ma'am.


----------



## Monoking

Daigonite said:


> Go! Pikachu!.


Why? Because i'm unoriginal.


----------



## Daigonite

Spunky the raichu said:


> Why? WYNAUT


Two can play at that game.


----------



## Monoking

Daigonite said:


> Two can't play at that game.


Two can play at that game.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Two can play at that game. Bow chika bow wow


Indeed. I'll back you up. Bow chika bow wow.


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Indeed. I'll mess you up!


Said the british mugger.


----------



## Dar

Spunky the raichu said:


> Said the spunky british raichu.



I am british, german, italian, and irish :D


----------



## Scohui

Dark Koala said:


> I am ish, an, an, and ish :X


And I'm the bro


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> And I'm a p ro.


uncreative myst is uncreative


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> Creative, but not a p ro


*B* _I_ U


----------



## Ever

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> *Bunnies* _Ibex_ Uhhh...something


I can't believe you guys are shipping me.


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> I can believe you guys are shipping me.


I  can has a yo yo??


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> I  can has a hug cookie??


You're not helping either!


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> There's even an 'us' shipping group??


Still not helping, ever.


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Still so derpy, ever.


I'm sowwy D:


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> I'm sowwy D:


I'm sowwy too. Hug?


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm sowwy too. Glomp?


....
WHAT DO WHAT DO


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> ....
> WHAT PIE WHAT CHEESE


Calm down gurl.


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> Calm down gurl.
> *is snickering*


NO I WON'T
D:
hooooooow


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> NO I WON'T KILL HIM!
> D:
> hooooooow


I'M SORRY SPUNKY!


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> I'M SORRY SPUNKY!


...Better be.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> ...Better be.


I AM NOT EVEN GOING TO CHANGE IT

HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE
HOW AND WHY
WHY AND HOW
EFFING CRAZY
DDDDDD:


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I AM NOT EVEN GOING TO CHANGE IT
> 
> HOW IS THIS POSSIBLE
> HOW AND WHY
> WHY AND HOW
> EFFING CRAZY
> DDDDDD:


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes, yes it is.


I FEEL LIKE DISSOLVING


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I FEEL LIKE DISSOLVING


Well, don't.


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Well, don't eat _that_ shoe, it has dog excrement on it!


God I'm such a mess.


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> God I'm such a mess.
> :(


Me too,me too.


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> Yes, I know I'm supossed to alter the quote and MKE IT FUNNY.


Silleh Myst :3


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> Silleh Myst :3


so many negative feelings right now
i laughed 1 time in the entire day today
):
i don't have any sense of humor today.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> so many happy feelings right now
> i laughed a thousand times today
> : ).


_A magic feeling....
Never let me down....
I've got the greatest feeling that ever could be found...._


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> _A magic magnet....
> Never let me down....
> I've got the greatest question that ever could be found...._


And it is: How do they work?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> And it is: why they don't work.


That's not a question.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> That's not a mission. It's a duty


That ho-oh me some money


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> That kind female friend of mine has forgotten to pay me back. I'll have to remind her later.


I made it all pc.


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> I made all the PCs.


All of them.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> None of them.


Wy? Wynaut?


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Wy? Wynaut?
> WhyWynaut?
> head=hurt


ohnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> ohnom SPUNKY IS GREAT OKAY? SHE IS AWESOME


I'm putting that in my sig when i have time.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I'm not putting that in my sig when i have time.


|:3
NOT EVEN FIVE PERCENT


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> |:3
> NOT EVEN FIVE PERCENT WOULD PROPERLY DESCRIBE THE AWESOMENESS THAT IS SPUNKY THE FANTASTIC RAICHU


This is also going in my sig eventually.

Over nine thousand?!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> no no no, I just read Scohui's mind


Damn it! I was going to say that!


----------



## Dar

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Damn it! I was going to eat that!


eat what? o_O


----------



## Monoking

Dark Koala said:


> eat buttt? o_O


Yes....


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes....
> Of course I'll get you a pony!


I AM NOT GOING TO BE VAIN HERE
HA


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> I AM GOING TO BE VAIN HERE
> AND YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO SAY ANYTHING ABOUT IT >:)


Bluhbluh teacher, Y U give me so much homework D:?


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I AM  VAIN
> HA


Tee-hee!


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> Bluhbluh teacher, Y U give me so much homework D:?
> Teacher: BECAUSE I WANT TO TORTURE ALL YOU NICE LITTLE CHILDREN
> Ever: D:


*uses MAGELY POWERS on the door*


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Oh noes, I gots NINJA'd!


*sneaks away with ninja-ness*


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> *sneaks away with Spunky*


Don't ask me where we are...


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Don't ask me where we are...ARE WE IN EQUESTRIA?! HAH! I KNEW IT!


I liek unicorns x3


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> I lick unicorns x3


Whut the heck?


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> Whut the fart? How come I ever knew that you liked pie?!


Bachuru is staring me down :O


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> Butterfree is staring me down :O


MIND FREAK!


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> MIND GAMES WHAT THE FRICK!


Mawile is psychic. That was random


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> Mawile is psychic.
> So am I.
> So is Mystic.
> So is raichu.
> FEAR US


the most pro of ninjas,sneaks and spies
Who is it?


----------



## Ever

Mystic said:


> Who is the most pro of ninjas,sneaks and spies? Why, Everglider, of course!


You're too kind, Mystic.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> the most pro of ninjas, sneaks and trainers.
> Who is it?
> Why, Spunky the raichu, of course!


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> You're too kind, Mystic.


I shmell a battle...


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I shmell a battle...


What are you talking about??


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> What are you talking about?? This is a diplomatic mission..


 Is Mystic Darth Vader now?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Mystic is  Darth Vader now.


She is? I need to pay more attention.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> She is? I forgot to pay the bills.


Oh uh, that's trouble


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Prepare for trouble!


And make it double.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> And make it a double cheeseburger.


Hurhurhur.
And no,I am not Darth Vader.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Hurhurhur.
> And yes,I am  the viridian gym leader.


WHERE'S MY EARTH BADGE?


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> WHERE'S MY EARTH BADGE?


*hands badge*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> *Pokes with a stick*


OW! YOU'RE BRUISING ME! THAT'S THE SECOND TIME!


----------



## Ever

Spunky the raichu said:


> OW! YOU'RE BRUISING ME! THAT'S THE SECOND TIME! I'M COPYING EVERGLIDER BECAUSE SHE'S AWESOME!


I'M WEARING PURPLE FROM HEAD TO TOE~


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> I'M WEARING PURPLE FROM HEAD TO TOE~
> AND I AM GETTING HYPER OFF OF IT


why
why
why
why
Y U PEOPLE NOT ONLINE


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> why
> why
> why
> why
> is only spunky online?


Because i wanted to talk to you.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I don't know why I like talking to Mystic


>:(


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> CI=D


Oh, yeah. Bowler hat smiley.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Oh, yeah. Bowler hat smiley.


...
it looks like a chef hat.


----------



## Dar

Mystic said:


> ...
> I want to be like a chef hat.


I want to be an Elvis wig.


----------



## hyphen

Dark Koala said:


> I want to be an Elvis wig.


Well
*turns Dark into the wig*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Dusknoir got away?
> *wigs out*



Roleplay pains.


----------



## Scohui

Raichu the raichu said:


> Name pains


Yeah...it does


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Yeah...it do


Hubba what?


----------



## Scohui

Unknown stranger *cough* said:


> Hubbafett


Never met him.


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Wobbufett.


Boba fett.
Yes, i like star wars, too.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky Skywalker said:


> Boba fett.
> Yes, i was in star wars, too.


Indeed!


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbrokingpoke guy. person. said:


> Indeed!
> I do know how to change the name, too!


Fwee, star wars.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky raichu a letter said:


> Flee, star wars, flee.


No! Don't kill his father!


----------



## Monoking

Giovanni said:


> Mewtwo, kill his father!


Why?
Whyyyyyy......


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Why?
> Whyyyyyy......
> WHY DID I RUN OUT OF CANDY


Peachy. :3


----------



## Scohui

My stick said:


> Appley. :3


Fruits!


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> CHIPPA!. :3


Why yes, i am a pachurisu.


----------



## Scohui

Ninja'd Spunky the raichu said:


> Why yes, i was ninja'd.


Be fast, slowbro!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Be slow, bro!


Excusemewhaaaaaaat


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Excuse mew haaaaaaat


Mew hat? Who's mew hat?


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Mew hat? Who's mew hat?


*points to Luke Triton*


----------



## Monoking

Spunky the raichu said:


> *Doesn't get it*


I don't.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I don't.


It was out of randomness.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> It was out of love, that's all....


Lemon slice.
It's a slice of heaven.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Lemon slice.
> It's a slice of heaven.
> Beet slice.
> It's a slice of hell.


*noms on the lemon slice*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> *
> Omnoms on the lemon slice*


DON'T EAT MY COMIC!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> DON'T EAT MY COMIC!


D:
*runs*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> no!  >: D
> *Eats*



NOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo........


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> YESSSSSSSSssssssssss.......


D:
WHAT DO


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> Machop has hole in face
> D:
> WHAT DO


Hehehehehehe


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Hehehehehehe


):<
*makes it rain lotion bottles and hides*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> ):<
> *makes it rain pervy lotion bottles and hides*


Whut the heck?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Spunky the raichu said:


> Whut the heck?


Whack-a-mole


----------



## Ever

Yami Angel Christian said:


> Whack-a-ninja >:D


I missed so much!


----------



## hyphen

Everglider said:


> I killed so much!


D:
WHO?


----------



## Scohui

Dead person said:


> X(
> me.


Poor thing.


----------



## sv_01

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> ♪You're a poor unfortunate soul♪...


I think Ursula is Water/Dark, not Water/Psychic.


----------



## SquishierCobra

sv_01 said:


> I think Scar is still alive, working as the Walt Disney Company's lawyer.


Really? I thought he evolved into Chewbacca!


----------



## Monoking

Everglider said:


> I missed Spunky so much!


I miss you too!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> I missed a page too!


That is soo yesterday...


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> That is soo Spunky...


Hi, how are joo?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the Raichu said:
			
		

> Hi, how aren't you?


Heh, I feel all bubbly inside. Lol. Bubbly's a fun word to say.


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> Heh, I feel all bubbly inside. Lol. Bubbly's a fun drink to drink.


It's all i could think of.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> It's all i could think of.


AHHHH
JOO ARE HERE
*glomps*


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> AHHHH
> PILLS HERE!
> *swallow*


Grabin' pills


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> AHHHH
> JOO ARE HERE TOO
> *glomps*


I glomps soo in face.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky da Raichu said:
			
		

> I GLOMPS SOO IN FACE AND I LIKED IT


No Comment~


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> I glomps soo in face.


:D


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> >:D
> Mwah hah ahahaahhahahhahahaaaha!


Wow. Dr. fawst much?


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Wow.I ate Dr. fawst much?


D:


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky da Raichu said:
			
		

> Wow. Dr. Octogonapus much?


Why yes indeed.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Wow. Dr. fawst much?


?
*does not know who that is *


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ?
> *does not know who that is *


Looks like somebody doesn't read Raichu's story...


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Looks like somebody doesn't read That Spunky Show's fictionious stuffs...


Guess not. I'll get to that though.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> ?
> *does not know who that is *


!! 
*Slaps*


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Looks like somebody doesn't read Raichu's story...


*facepalm*
sorry,I had a brain derp.


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> *facepalm*
> sorry,I had a brain fart.


Grrr....


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> ghadgaherawrrr....


I'm a Pokerman!


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I'm a Pocket monster!


Say it right.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> Shout it wrong.


PIE!! I WIN!!


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> PIE!! I WIN!!


There are no words......


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Say it wrong


Axeaxeaxe


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> There are few words......


I agree with that.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> DISAGRRRREE!


Please read the full instructions


----------



## Dar

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Please bow down vefore the awesomeness that is Dark Koala.


Im not gonna write anything.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Please ignore the full instructions booklet


Noted in my mind, good sire.


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> !!
> *Slaps*


...
;-;


----------



## Zero Moment

Mystic said:


> ...
> :D


SSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Scohui

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> THAT'SSSS A NICE THING YOU GOT THERE


Creeper!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Jeeper!


What the fudgeball...?


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> What the GS ball...?


That sentence has soooo much potenetial.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> That sentence has soooo much potenetial gramaticly.


I do think so


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> I don't think so


Ha, that's what you think...


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> What the pokeballball...?


...Wait.... 
Oops!
That is waaaaaay funnier than what i meant to type.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> ...Wait....
> Woopsiedoodle!
> That is waaaaaay crappier than what i meant to type.


Alright, I'll go along with that.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Move along, please


Cop...


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Jock...


_Excuse_ you?


----------



## sv_01

Spunky the raichu said:


> GA: Wait
> GA: Oops
> GA: That Is Waaaaaay More Amusing Than What I Was Intending To Type


Six might be the right number for Kanaya, but she doesn't emphasise her words at all.


----------



## sv_01

Ulqi-chan said:


> _Execute_ you?


All of you. For being ninjas.


----------



## Scohui

sv_01 said:


> I shall not read what you said!


Ok


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> NO


Right on!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Right off!


Killingmanjaro!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Killingjomama!


Not. Cool. =P


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> You'r. Awesome. =P


Thank you!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Shut your piehole!!


Well sorry for trying to help!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> I'm going to teach you how to catch pokemon!


Srsly, don't.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Seriously, do.


What are you talking about...??


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Throw a pokeball!


Not at me!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Aim for my face!


I'd rather not. The leg is more sufficient because it can temporarily stop movement.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> I'm going to eat your leg!


Not my leg nor me at all!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Not my leg nor me at all!


But ze protein...! I NEED ZIT!!!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Legs! LEGS!


Better run away!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Better stay put so she can't catch me!


Nonsense, I have Chuck Norris to catch you instead.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Chuck Norris, eat his legs!


Oh my god!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> OMBAJIGGLEJIGGLES!!


Didn't think he was a cannibal, did ya?!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Chuck, hurry up!


Wait! Take my son instead!
Fresh;
Healthy;
And he doesn't exist!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Wait! Take my son instead!
> Rotting;
> Decaying;
> And he SOOOOO exists!


...That's a nice offer...


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> I take it!


Good, he is all yours!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro7 said:
			
		

> NO! MY MUMMY!


But you just said...!
Ah, forget it. Chuck doesn't like dead people anyway.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> But you just said...!
> Ah, forget it. Chuck doesn't like people anyway.


Good. I'm still alive with both legs


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Good. I'm still alive with both kidneys


Be grateful; I can cause more damage than you think.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> I can destroy you with a single touch.


Then lets keep some distance


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Then lets be BFFs foreva!!!


All for it, brother!! :D


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> All for it, slowbro!! :D


0_o


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> :D


...Now you're creeping me out...


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> ...Now you're crapping me out...


How gross!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> How lovely!


:scared: ....Oooooooookay....


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> :scared: ...Insert kay....


I think the topic of the conversation should change...


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> I think the topic of the conversation should change...


AGREED

SO I HAERD YOU LIEK MUDKIPZ


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> AGREED
> 
> SO I HAERD YOU LIEK SLOWZBROZ


I luv it!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> I hate it immensely!


That's awesome.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> That's awful.


Do u liek gunz?


----------



## Tomboy

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Do u liek squirtles?


*rolls eyes* Again with the squirtles.


----------



## Scohui

Bubblegum said:


> *rolls eyes* Again with the again.


Againception
Directed by: Againer


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Innerception
> Directed by: Inner


Now that's one good movie.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Now there's one good award for you


Thank you!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Screw you!


No, no thank you.


----------



## hyphen

Ulqi-chan said:


> No thank you.


Whoa,20 pages already? O:


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> Whoa, is growing up so fast O:


And that's how you grow a baby thread


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> And that's how you grow a baby squid


Fascinating.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Flashynating.


What?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Who?


No idea, man.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> I got a lamp in my head!


What does it mean?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> What does it mean?


It means Chuck Norris came back.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Mhmm


Not again!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Aww, flip!!


Run, Chuck, RUNNNNNNN! Go get 'em!!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Run, Chuck, RUNNNNNNN! Go away!


Yay!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> NO!


Good choice!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Good cheese!


huh?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> huh?


Exactly.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> On the point.


.dot is a point


----------



## Ever

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> .dot is a paint


Dotdot is a pain? Wha?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Everglider said:
			
		

> Dotdot is a chain? Wha?


Okay, I'm lost here. :/


----------



## hyphen

Ulqi-chan said:


> Okay, I'm the boss here. ¦:3


----------



## DarkAura

Ulqi-chan said:


> Okay, I'm eatting DarkAura. >=D


___
O O
<
___

Hell.......No!


----------



## Zero Moment

DarkAura said:


> ___
> O O
> <
> ___
> 
> Hell
> Fucking
> Yes


YEEEEEEAH


----------



## hyphen

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> YEEEEEEAH


WOOOOOOOT


----------



## sv_01

Mystic said:


> WW00000000F


ME00000000WW


----------



## Zero Moment

sv_01 said:


> :33 < Meow
> H33 h33


Ha ha
hee hee
hoo hoo


----------



## sv_01

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> HA hA
> hee hee
> HOO HOO


Aargh.


----------



## Scohui

sv_01 said:


> Aargh. I'm a pirate


Where's your boat?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Where's Jo mama?


At home, thank you very much.


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> Didn't think he was a memember of team rocket, did ya?!





Ulqi-chan said:


> No thanks, thank you very much.


What? Theses are not the qoutes i clicked on!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Exactly


Double quote!


----------



## DarkAura

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Double Trouble!


To protect the world from devestation.


----------



## Scohui

DarkAura said:


> To unite all people within our nation.


Jessie
James


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Team rocket, blast off at the speed of light!


Surrender now, or prepare to fight!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> .....


Meow! That's right!


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Meowth! That's right!


_Team rocket's rockin, talking trouble, walking trouble, double trouble,
BIG trouble's gonna follow you!_





Double trouble.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Ash- I'm tired! What the f%&$ do you want? Want my pikachu? Fine! Take it! I have 10 f&%$ing more of them. Hell, I have 10 f&%$ing pokemon of each specie!


Damn, take it easy!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Damn, take it easy!
> What the hell is WRONG wih you?!?!?


*back*


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> *farts*


EWW!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> MEOWWW!


Not a good cat moment...


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Not a good moment...


D:
*rages on pillow*


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> D:
> *piss on pillow*


Where's the bathroom when you need it?


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> D:
> Excuse me while i ninja Slowbro.


We ninja'd him together!


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> We ninja'd him together!


Woot!


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> Foot!


Locker!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Fawker!


...
seriously bro
Why?


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ...
> slowbro
> My bro?


Ask your mother


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Ask your mother



....
No


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ....
> Yes


Then hurry up!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Then hurry up!


I WON'T
NOW I SHALL PUT SOME YELLOW SMILYIES HERE
:angry::sunglasses::scared::sad::huh::freaked::yawn::evil::dead::talking::blank::sweatdrop:
-.-'


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> Mama said you'r my bro


See? I told you...
Wait, what? O__o


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> See? I told you...
> Wait, what? O__o


...
I don't even know


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ...
> You'r in a mess


Mess? I don't know my family!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Mess? I don't know my family!


Are you serious?


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> Are you serious?


D:

Then it's true. My dad _did_ found me in a dumpster.


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> D:
> 
> Then it's true. My dad _did_ found me in a dumpster.


...
Jeez
You scared me half to death


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ...
> Jeez
> You scared me half to death


I wuz half dead!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I wuz half dead!


...
So you're 40?


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ...
> So you're 40?


What?
I was born dead, (Legs then head, not head then feet like many of you)(The doctors thought I was some kind of monster) but the doctors know magic and putted me alive again. That makes me half dead.


----------



## sv_01

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> What?
> My mind was eaten by a Dragomon before I was born, but Rose from Homestuck know magic and putted me alive again. That makes me half dead.


Wait... According to Rose, not even Dragomon's... inspiration exists.


----------



## Luxcario

sv_01 said:


> Wait... According to Rainbow Dash, not even pigs exist.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Luxcario said:
			
		

> Blah blah blah. Speech. Words words. Didn't say nothing here. Move along now.


...I see your point.


----------



## Ever

Ulqi-chan said:


> ...I see your pointy nails. They scare me.


Most definaetly. *shot for spelling phail!*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Everglider said:


> Not in mah books. *Aimed for spelling perfection!*


EPIC FAIL


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> EPIC WIN


What the hell happened here?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> What the hell happened here?


You happened. End of story.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> You happened. End of story.


That means I'm dead?


----------



## Ever

Ulqi-chan said:


> Your face happened. And that's just the beginning...


I hate StudyLand.


----------



## Scohui

Everglider said:


> I destroy StudyLand.


Studying
Dying

Studying= Students are dying


----------



## Ever

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> TCoD
> Living
> 
> TCoD=People are living


w00t!


----------



## Scohui

Everglider said:


> Foot!


Nothing to see here. I'm everybody's brother.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Nothing to see here. I'm everybody's mother.


0.0"
Strange...


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> 0.0"
> Stranger...


Then I....you....are poop?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro; said:
			
		

> Then you....I....ate crap?


Sure. Whatever you say.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Sure. Whatever you say.


Eww...
Be less gross!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Noo...
> Be less awesome!


Can't do that. Can't turn ze pwness around.


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Access denied


Oh well


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Scohui the Slowbro said:
			
		

> Heck yes!


Someone seems happy today.


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> Someone will die today...


I feel the same way.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> I feel the same way.


About being happy? :D


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> About the potiential to murder all who stand in your way? :D


Yes.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes.



... D:
Someone's feelin blue today, huh...?


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> ... D:
> Someone's feelin murderous today, huh...?


Also yes.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> Ahh.....No.


:D
Yay!


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan; said:
			
		

> lyujkjjhjhhhhay!


Feel my wrath.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> Feel the wrath of my hugs!!


Ah...I'll pass.


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> Ah...I meant 'of', not 'if'.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> Yo Yo Yo I'm awesome possum dawg


...Noted...


----------



## sv_01

Ulqi-chan said:


> Acknowledged.


Very well, subcommander. Continue scanning the anomaly.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

sv_01 said:
			
		

> I think not, Arrancar. Now pack your bags and get the flip out of here.


Rudeness!


----------



## Scohui

Ulqi-chan said:


> Cuteness!


Cuteness...
THIS
IS
AWFUL!


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> THIS
> IS
> SPARTA!


----------



## hyphen

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Cuteness...
> THIS
> IS
> AWFUL!


...
HOW COULD YOU THINK THAT


----------



## Scohui

Mystic said:


> ...
> HOW COULD YOU BE THAT


I'm not. I'm awesome


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I'm not. I'm spunky


_I'm_ spunky!


----------



## Scohui

Awesome the raichu said:


> _I'm_ spunky!


Yes, I know.


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Yes, i am.



_No, i'm_ spunky!


----------



## Scohui

Spunky Spunky Spunky the raichu said:


> _No, i'm_ spunky!


...Bulby


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Ivysaur, use ah, er, do something!
> 
> Saur?


You said that in the guestbook.


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Remember?


Oh yeah! I was fighting zombies! Was I a poke or bro?


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Oh yeah! I was fighting zombies! I was already a Slowbro then...


Hi.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> Die.


Why?


----------



## Scohui

Luxcario said:


> I'm the one who is dead, not you!


Then go back to the grave, dead person


----------



## Luxcario

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Then go back to your sty, pig


!?


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> *Explodes*


----------



## hyphen

Mystic said:


> Hi.


Hurhurhur.
'ello.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> :dead:


YOU DIED!!!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Luxcario said:


> YOUR REVIVED!!!


Thank the Lord in Heaven, then.


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> Thank  Arceus, then.


:talking:


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:


> :sad:


Eh?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Yay!


Whoop!


----------



## Dar

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> WOOT! I GOT A SANDWICH! WOOOOT!


I like sandwiches.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Dark Koala said:


> I hate witches.


D:
No Halloween Candies for you.


----------



## Dar

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> D:
> No sugar covered bacon for me.


MWAHAHAHAHAAAAAA! I get your bacon. >:D


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Dark Koala said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAAAAAA! I get your punishment for being too awesome in awesome possumness. >:D


Thanks. I guess.


----------



## Dar

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Spanks. I get them.


Oooookaaaayyy.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Dark Koala said:


> HOooooraaaayyy!


Chupa?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Chubacca?


Yah. I'm Lucias Skywalker, by the way.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Yah. I'm Luke Skywalker, by the way.


Say it right.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Shout it wrong.


Hey, you've said that before!! :D


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Hey, you'r fanfiction is amazing!! :D


Thank joo.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Moo.


I thought you were a Raichu?


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> I thought you were a Scyther?


Yes, see?


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yes, see?


:3


----------



## Monoking

Mystic said:


> :3


This is a step backwards.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> This is a step into time.


Why do all these sprites keep appearing?


----------



## sv_01

Luxcario said:


> Why do all these sprites keep invading our space?


Because you opened a portal to the Dungeon Dimensions/dark world/Furthest Ring/whatever.


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> Why?
> +=me


Why?


----------



## Scohui

Spunky the raichu said:


> Why?


It's your name!


----------



## Monoking

Scohui the Slowbro said:


> It's my name!


Yesss.....


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:


> Yesss.....


D: Man. Then what's my sprite?


----------



## Monoking

Ulqi-chan said:


> D: Man. Then where's my sprite?



I don't know, this gardevoir must have drunk it.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Spunky the raichu said:


> I don't know, this gardevoir must have been it.


:D
Yay!


----------



## hyphen

Ulqi-chan said:


> :D
> Yay!


*noms on Porygon*


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Mystic said:


> *hits on Dialga*


...?
You like him? Like, I mean, like like him?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ulqi-chan said:


> ...?
> You ate his face?


:3


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Vehement Mustelid said:


> :s


Eh?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

Ulqi-chan said:


> You Canadian, Eh?


I dunno what you're talking aboot.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

Vehement Mustelid said:


> I dunno what you're talking aboot. Yep, I just said aboot, mate.


Fabulous. Glad we can make new words together.


----------



## Luxcario

Mystic said:


> *chews on Ditto*


----------



## sv_01

Luxcario said:


> 0_0


o_o


----------



## Luxcario

sv_01 said:


> ಠ_ಠ


----------



## sv_01

Luxcario said:


> [insert something unimaginable here]


What if the Scubamon start worshipping it?


----------



## Luxcario

sv_01 said:


> What if the Dark Koala starts stalking?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> o_o


To post sprites, 
[*sprite=VERSION]POKÉMON[/sprite]

In place of VERSION, insert one of the following:
rs - for the Ruby/Sapphire sprite
e - for the Emerald sprite
frlg - for the FireRed/LeafGreen sprite
dp - for the Diamond/Pearl frame 1 sprite
pt - for the Platinum frame 1 sprite
bw-for the black and white sprite
Except no *.

Or [*sprite=item][/sprite] [*sprite=party][/sprite]


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> To post sprites,
> [*sprite=VERSION]POKÉMON[/sprite]
> 
> In place of VERSION, insert one of the following:
> rs - for the Ruby/Sapphire sprite
> e - for the Emerald sprite
> frlg - for the FireRed/LeafGreen sprite
> dp - for the Diamond/Pearl frame 1 sprite
> pt - for the Platinum frame 1 sprite
> bw-for the black and white sprite
> Except no *.
> 
> Or [*sprite=item][/sprite] [*sprite=party][/sprite]


*nomnomnom*


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> To post sprites,
> [*sprite=VERSION]POKÉMON[/sprite]
> 
> In place of VERSION, insert one of the following:
> rs - for the Ruby/Sapphire sprite
> e - for the Emerald sprite
> frlg - for the FireRed/LeafGreen sprite
> dp - for the Diamond/Pearl frame 1 sprite
> pt - for the Platinum frame 1 sprite
> bw-for the black and white sprite
> Except no *.
> 
> Or [*sprite=item][/sprite] [*sprite=party][/sprite]


And replace POKÉMON with the Pokemon's name.


----------



## Monoking

Luxcario said:


> And replace your brain with the soup.


/Excuse to post sprites/This is fun.


----------



## Luxcario

Spunky the raichu said:


> excuse to make luxcario explode





Spunky the raichu said:


> And replace your brain with the soup.


That is just so perfect. Would you mind if I put it in my sig?


----------



## mewtini

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Mystic said:


> I thought you were a weird balloon?


I suck so badly.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Mewtini said:


> I suck so badly.


Fantastic. Are you part vampire?

And Derp, sprites are okay.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Fantastic. Vampires suck.
> 
> And Derp, sprites suck


If you think so


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> If you bleep so. The hat fits, after all.


Words if wisdom. :D


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Words on windows. :D


Crap on mac


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Some quitters on Twitter


...0.0


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> ...10.0


Points?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Fishies?


NYUU
THAT IS ZE WRONG ANSWER, MISTER!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> I'm writing in a good way!


The good way goes to goodsprings


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> DERPITY DERP DERP DERP
> IMMA DERP
> DERP DERP DERP
> DERP TO JO MAMA


Woah. Unseen Pokemon! I'm gonna catch it!!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Come here! Come and step on my trap!


No, never, nyuu, negative!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Yes, yeah, YESH, POSITIVE!!!


 O.O You're pregnant?!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> O.O You're a father?!


Um...no(t yet).


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Um...yeah.


OHMAHGAWD

Congrats!! :D


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> OHMAHGAWD
> 
> Congrats!! :D


If you congrat me everytime I poop...what's toilet paper for?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> If you congrat me everytime I give birth, what's the use of an ultrasound?


...
I dunno.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> ...
> I'm  pregnant.


I knew it was a disease...


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I knew it was a scone...


Yaay smart people exist on this world.

...Other than me and Iggy of course.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Frostagin said:


> Yaay I killed all the smart people, so they no longer exist on this world.
> ...Other than me and Spunky of course. of course.


Hehehehhehhehehehhehehe.....


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Derpderpderpderpderity
> derpderpderppiederp.....


Lol. 
That's a lotta derps ya got there.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Hey,
> That's a lotta soup ya got there. Can i have some?


NO!

NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> NYUU!
> 
> NYUU DERPS FOR ME!


:D


----------



## Ever

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> D: You killed him?


Muahaha!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Everglider said:


> Beeeeeeeeeep.


Does that mean hi?!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Does that mean soup?!


I have a soup addiction.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I have a DERP addiction.


That Rick Rolls, man.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> That Spoops, man.


Yes, no.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Netative, Possitive.


And don't forget the Neutrals!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> And don't forget the Divideon!


*Gasp!*

How did you know about that?


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Frostagin said:


> Yaay! No smart people exist on this world! I ate them!
> ...Other than me and Iggy and LC of course.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> Some girl told me I didn't exist...


Was it Rose?


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



sv_01 said:


> Was it Mystic that murdered invisichomp?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> WHERE'S MY SPOON?!


Hey, that's my catchprase!
Don't steal it!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Hey, that's my cat face!
> Don't steal it!


:x


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


>


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


>


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> 0_0


 o_o


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



sv_01 said:


> o_o


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



			
				Luxcario said:
			
		

> DEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRP


Indeed so. Well said.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Edit so. I said.


Huh?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Meh?


Yes, you. NAO DO EEET


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Yes, you. NAO ET GO HOME


O.o


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> X3


DERP 0.0


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> PRED 1.1


PRED? P RED?

P


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> PRED? P RED?
> 
> P



Uh, no. That is way from what I was thinking of.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Uh, no. That is way from what I was thinking of.


I'm unsure, but I was not going to hurt myself in order to get my P RED


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I'M GOING TO HURT MYSELF SO I CAN PLAY THE SILENCE GAME 2.0 BAI BAI NAO


Have fun with that.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> That's stupid


Indeed. But no pain no ga.me. I guess.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Indeed. But no tainted dogs no grain. I guess.


I somewhat agree...


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> I smelly agree...


I disagree. No nyan cat, no rainbows, no explosions


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I disagree. No nyan cat, no rainbows, no explosions


Oh mah GAWD
That kicks Rick Rolling Butt right there
That rocks


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Oh mah GAWD
> That kicks Rick Rolling Butt right there
> That rocks


Oh, please.:sunglasses:


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Oh, chiz. :dead:


...
Lol. You're dead. TEEHEE


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> ...
> Lol. Nice to meet you


Actualy we have met once before.
You: WHAT?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Actualy we have met once before.
> You: WHAT?


Just like Ghost Nappa hasn't been haunting you.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Just like Ghost Nappa hasn't been haunting you.


Nah. But sleep does. Just like right now.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Nah. But Chuck does.


 You


----------



## hyphen

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Me


hehehe


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Mystic said:


> jajajajaja


Eres tan gracioso!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Derpity derp derp derpie!


:D Yay!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> :D Soup!


I am officaily addicted to soup.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I can haz soup?


NO SOUP FOR YOU!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> NO SOUP FOR SPUNKY!


References yes
X3


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Spunky says FRIED EGGS


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> I poop


Everybody does


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Everybody does Jenifer Love Hewitt


FAIL


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



DarkAura said:


> FAIL? I EAT FAIL....FOR BREAKFAST!


Introducing celebi's fail puffs!

A cereal made of fail!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Introducing celebi's fail puffs!
> 
> A cereal made of fail!
> It makes you fat!


…
i don't even


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Mystic said:


> …
> i don't eat


May I suggest some Hot kool aid?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> May I suggest some SOUP?[/URL]


I'm addicted, and there's half a url floating around. Oops.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> There's half a cliche code floating around outside this quote. See? *points*.


[/cliche]


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> [/Clinton]


I didn't know there was a code for that.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Use the code to open the door


Got it.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Got it, let's get out of here without tripping any lasers-NOO!





> ------ -----


_Alarm! Alarm! Alarm!_


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> _ _ _ _ _ _ ______ _ _ ---


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> WHERE'S MY SPOON?!


Why are you talking in red?


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> Basically, we are f%&ed


And basically, just RUN!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Why are you talking? You're dead! Oh crap, I think I'm...:dead:


RUN! THE LASERS CAUGHT US o_O


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> RUN! THE LASERS CAUGHT US





> ------------





> *Lasers*
> Pew pew! Pew! Pew Pew!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Holes on you


And they are more than 6 now!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> And they are full of soup!


*Giggles*


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> *Jiggles*


Bloody soup...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> soup...


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Eat!


You can have mine...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> You can't have mine, but i'll buy you more.


You're silly.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> You're sweet.


You are sweet too.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> You are sweet too.


= D =D =D =D

...Hey, ls99 took all the silence game cookies!
Get `em!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> KILL KILL KILL KILL


If I must


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Bloody soap...


OMG! THE SOAP WAS MURDERED


----------



## Dar

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> OMG! MY CAT WAS EATEN!


OH NOES!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Dark Koala said:


> OH YESH! IT TASTED GOOD


D:


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> 9:


Eww....


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Meoww....


You are still alive!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> You are still beauutiful!


Hey, take a look at the title of this message.
I changed it. Not sure if it will show up.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Hey, take a look at the title of this message.
> I changed it. Not sure if it will show up.


That one spunky quoting game


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> You wrote random stuf down there.


Yeah,....smjkk

(Hi)


----------



## Scohui

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO THE FBI*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Yeah,....smjkk
> 
> (Hi)


Hi


----------



## Monoking

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE AWESOME*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I'm mean and think spunky is weird


=(


----------



## Scohui

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE AWESOME*



Spunky the raichu said:


> =)


:)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Awkward.....*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> :talking:


----------



## Dar

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST GAME ON TCOD!*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> >:3 i eat you.


Did I taste good?


----------



## Scohui

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST GAME ON TCOD!*



Dark Koala said:


> Did I taste good?


CREEPYPASTA


----------



## Monoking

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST GAME ON TCOD!*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> COOKYPASTA


You are obssesed.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST GAME ON TCOD!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> You obssesed.


I <3 COOKIES


----------



## Monoking

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST GAME ON TCOD!*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I rock


YAY MY GAME IS POPULAR


----------



## hyphen

*Re: THIS IS GOING TO BE THE BEST GAME ON TCOD!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> YAY MY GAME IS POPULAR


WOOOT


----------



## Monoking

*Re: [sprite=item]Air-Balloon[/sprite]*



Mystic said:


> WOOOT


I like bacon!


----------



## Ever

*Re: [sprite=item]Air-Balloon[/sprite]*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I like balloon!


You think we haven't figured that out by nao? x3


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one game*



Everglider said:


> You think we haven't figured this out by nao? X3


 
BALLOON!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Ballooooooooooooooooons*



			
				Spunky the raichu said:
			
		

> BALLOOOOOONS


----------



## hyphen

*Re: WTF*



Luxcario said:


>


*_*


----------



## Scohui

*Re: WTF*



Mystic said:


> *_*


NO MORE BALLONS!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: WTF*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> NO MORE BALLOONS!


fixed that.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: WTF*



StarWings said:


> U NO Know how to write.


:/


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WTF*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> ONE  MORE BALLON!


Okay!
[item]Air-ballon[/sprite]


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: WTF*



Spunky the raichu said:


>


Now _that_ is how to use sprite BBCode.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WTF*



Luxcario said:


> Now *that* is how to use sprite BBCode.


That seemed uneeded.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WTF*



Spunky the raichu said:


> That semed uneded.


Do you have a problem with double letters?


----------



## Dar

*Re: WTF*



sv_01 said:


> Do you have a problem with love letters?


I do.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: WTF*



Dark Koala said:


> I don't.


I don't believe you.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: WTF*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I believe you. Have a fang.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WTF*



Luxcario said:


>


Again with the ballons?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WTF*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Again with the SOUP?


YESH INDEED


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> YESH INDEEDEE


Uh....Wut?


Hey, This game is getting close to 1000 posts. Cool.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Yo, this game is far from getting close to *OVER 9,000* posts. Coolio.


Is it, though? Is it really?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> It's over nine thousand!!


You forced my hand...


My favorite hobbies are reading and sports.

XD


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> You forced my hat...
> 
> 
> My favorite hobbies are being a cannibal and eating spare legs around the house. Wanna offer some thighs...? >:3


UHH

No thanks


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> UHH
> 
> I don't know......


Guys are supposed to chuckle. I'm supposed to giggle.
I don't giggle.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Guys are supposed to munch. I'm supposed to crunch.
> I don't crunch.


What DO you do then?!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one awesome quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Metal fusion!


Weak beyblade reference.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*FAT ALBERTO HAZ ENTEURED ZE SCENE, GAIS*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Weak Chuck Norris reference.


Is that so.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Is this so?


Whar? Pancakes!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> W)(ee! T------------ENTACL------------ES!


wwhatevver


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



sv_01 said:


> whooooooooo


How did that Wobbuffet get here?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Luxcario said:


> How do you post overworld sprites?


I.....Forgot.
Remind me?


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one spunky quoting game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I.....Remember.
> Forget me?


Never.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: SLOWBRO IS SOOOOOOO SWEEET*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Together forever, no matter how long.


From now until the end of time.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SLOWBRO IS SOOOOOOO SWEEET*



Spunky the raichu said:


> From now until 2012.


You can't be sure of that. No one is. Unless you saw the movie.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: SLOWBRO IS SOOOOOOO SWEEET*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> I didn't notice the title....


XD


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SLOWBRO IS SOOOOOOO SWEEET*



Spunky the raichu said:


> XD


Oh.


----------



## Monoking

*Re:FWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> FWEE.


YAY!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SLOWBRO IS SOOOOOOO SWEEET*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> AHH...


Slowbro.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWAII:....UM...I FORGOT THE END.*



Spunky the raichu said:


> YAY!


Sort of.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Soup de loop time!*



Luxcario said:


> Spunky.


Eh, not my favorite sprite.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Soup de loop time!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> YAY! MY FAVOURITE SPRITE! THANKS!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWAII:....UM...I FORGOT THE END.*



Luxcario said:


> Raichu a letter


No you don't.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Yes you do.


Do what?


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Spunky the raichu said:


> what?


I dunno.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Audino.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Audino


Splatter!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Litwick said:


> That's me!


Oooo
A Litwick!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



StarWings said:


> Oooo
> A Litwick!


Blow! Blow!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Oh! No!


Whut??


----------



## hyphen

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Yay! Yay!


Hurhurhur.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



StarWings said:


> He he he ehe ehe


FONTS, BABY!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: Spunky,don't be vain*



Spunky the raichu said:


> FONTS, GUYS!


YEAH,GUYS,FONTS!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Blow! Blow!


Okay!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Luxcario said:


> Okay!


Weavile is a better ninja.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



sv_01 said:


> Muk is a pile of glob.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS LIKE HAWT*



Luxcario said:


> Muk


Why is everybody "Spunky is like Hawt"?


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS NOT HAWT*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> SPUNKY IS NOT HAWT


Oh, okay.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Luxcario said:


> >:D


I hope she doesn't take this srsly...


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> She's gonna take it srsly...


o_0


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Luxcario said:


> 0_______0


And we all are going to die, and at least I'm going to be punched on the balls...


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> At least we're going to be punched on the balls...


that's not good~


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Luxcario said:


> that's no fair


Nothing we can do about it.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Nothing we can do about it.


OH SH*T! RUN!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Luxcario said:


> WHAT THE F*CK ARE YOU WAITING FOR? RUN!


She's not here yet.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> She's not here yet.


Thank God.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Luxcario said:


> Thank Dog.


Holy dog


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Hot dog


is very nice.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: SPUNKY IS FINE*



Luxcario said:


> is not very effective.


Then I suggest using Lemonade.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT*



sv_01 said:


> Then I suggest using o_O.


o_O


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Late post is late*



Throwing Stars said:


> Bump!


Don't bump.


----------



## Scohui

*Re: Late post is late*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Don't bump.


Okay.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Late post is late*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> No way!.


What the?
Period exclamation mark?

*Brain explodes*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Late post is late*



Spunky the raichu said:


> What the?
> Zero underscore zero?
> 
> *Brain explodes*


That's Aradia.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Late post is late*



sv_01 said:


> That's Arabia.


And that's a desert.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Late post is late*



Spunky the raichu said:


> And that's a dessert.


Like cake? As in "prototyping yourself is a piece of cake?"


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Late post is late*



sv_01 said:


> Like cake? As in "protoplasm in a piece of cake?"


Eww!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Late post is late*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Aww!


Do you find weird stuff cute or something?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Late post is late*



sv_01 said:


> Do you find shinies in shaking patches or something?


I haven't even picked up my game since tuesday!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Late post is late*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I haven't even been awake since tuesday!


O_o you sleep for a long time


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Late post is late*



Throwing Stars said:


> O_o you love long time


???!11!??!?


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: Late post is late*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> MUDKIPZ!!


?!?!?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Late post is late*



Throwing Stars said:


> ~~(°w°)~~


 A_A
(°w°)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one game*



sv_01 said:


> >-<
> (°w°)


CUTE!


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one fucking game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> CRAP!


This isn't crap


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one fucking game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> This is a dead parrot.


Monty phyton!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> This is crap


@_@


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Throwing Stars said:


> X_@


FALCON PAWCH


----------



## Scohui

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> FALCON BUMP


Where?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Scohui the Slowbro said:


> Whare?


Pancakes!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Planets!


Mustafar-type?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



sv_01 said:


> Musk-type?


Beavers mate for life!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Tentacle monsters mate for life!


Aww... might be hard to imagine, but still...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



sv_01 said:


> *Pukes*


Nyah, with the tentecales.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> :33 Nyaa, with the tentecales.


Hey Nep, is it you?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



sv_01 said:


> Hey Shep, is it you?


Wha?


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Whaaaaat?


You sound like this one Youngster after I beat him.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Frostagin said:


> You sound like this one Youngster after I murdered him.


Haha, what a story Mark.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Vehement Mustelid said:


> Haha, what a story Sonnie.


Is that his real name...?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Is that her real name...?


I'll never tell!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Blargh!


 Wait, what?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Frostagin said:


> Wait, what?


HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE GROUND


----------



## sv_01

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Ulqi-chan said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO THE GROUND


Does that mean it's the ground's birthday?


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one weirdass game*



sv_01 said:


> Does that mean it's the end of the world in 2012?


According to the Mayans...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Throwing Stars said:


> According to the Beans...


Don't you know not to trust lunch lady's predictions?


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Don't you know not to trust Scohui's predictions?


What...he hasn't predicted anything yet.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Throwing Stars said:


> What.. Everglider is an oracle?


I think so, too!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: That one weirdass game*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I think so, too!


You're not meant to talk about _that stuff_ in a public forum.


----------



## hyphen

*YOU ARE NOT GOING TO PWN MEH*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I play cricket,too!


...I don't play cricket.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: YOU ARE NOT GOING TO PWN MEH*



StarWings said:


> ...I don't play cricket.


Neither do I.


----------



## hyphen

*Re: YOU ARE NOT GOING TO PWN MEH*



Throwing Stars said:


> Neither do I.


Mhmmm.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: YOU ARE NOT GOING TO PWN MEH*



StarWings said:


> MWWLORRGHHTHHH...


WROAAAAR!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> KAKAROT!


Broly?
Shit.
*Runs away*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Brawly?
> I don't have any Flying-types.
> *Runs away*


Then train your starter. Or get an Abra and train it.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> Then train your mom. Or get an Kadabra and train it.


Momachu?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Momachu?


That reminds me of something that might be involved in Omanyte and Omastar's name origin: "Oma" means "grandma" in German.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> AAH Forum glitch


...For a second, there were two reply buttons.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> ...For a second, there were two random  wings and a beak out of nowhere.


Your monster needs less wings and more beaks. Also some tentacles.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> Your soup needs less wings and more beaks. Also some tentacles.


Yes.....


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Y------------ES...


All-caps, Feferi emphasis and an three dots. This is interesting...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> All-caps, Ferari referencess and a pokemorph. This is interesting...


Fwhat?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> F'what?


Probably something unpronounceable.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> Probably something unsoupable.


I ish obsseseed.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I ish obsseseed with weiird monnsters f'rom otheer dimmensions.


Your spelling is stranger than your obsession.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



sv_01 said:


> Your power...It's...OVER NINE THOUSAND!!


=3


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> DERP


Well said, my friend.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Ulqi-chan said:


> NYAH.


Nyan.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Dan FTW.


Who are we talking about? :|


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Ulqi-chan said:


> WTF are we talking about?


No idea. Did you know they used to make dragonball legos?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> No idea. Did you know they used to make dragonball legos?


:D
Hey. I remember that. 
Poor Dan.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Ulqi-chan said:


> :D
> Hey. I remember that.
> Poor Rownie..


WHAT HAVE YOU HEARD?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Spunky the raichu said:


> WHAT HAVE YOU NOT SEEN?


Oddly enough, I've never watched "Inception." I mean, really. I suck that much.  :/


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHERE'S MY SPOON*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Oddly enough, I've never noticed the title of this thread.  I mean, really.   :/


LOLOLOLOOL


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*HAI GUIS HOW'S IT GOING WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BUNNEHS*



Spunky the raichu said:


> UULARUU UULARUU


:D


----------



## Monoking

*Re: My hed=ad is numb iwht ache*



Ulqi-chan said:


> :]


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*HAI GUIS HOW'S IT GOING WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BUNNEHS*



Spunky the raichu said:


> NYAH NYAH NYAH WORDS WORDS SPEECH


Wowzers. That's a lotta caps.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: HAI GUIS HOW'S IT GOING WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BUNNEHS*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Wowzers. That's a-spicy meatballs.


F'What?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: HAI GUIS HOW'S IT GOING WHAT HAPPENED TO THE BUNNEHS*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Fruit?


Yeppers peppers, my fwand. :3


----------



## Monoking

*Re:I don't even...*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Frieza, my lord.


...Zarbon?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*What The Freak? Where Did That Come From, Spunky? xD*



Spunky the raichu said:


> ...Zalen?


Most definitely.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: What The Freak? Where Did That Come From, Soupy?*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Most impressive.


XD Darth for the win!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Soup Soup Soup...Gotta Love It!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> XD JOEY WHEELER FTW!!


NYUU
MARIK FTW
GET IT RIGHT


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Soup Soup Soup...Gotta Love It!*



Ulqi-chan said:


> NYUU
> BAKURA FTW
> GET IT RIGHT


NOOO
SATOSHIXDENT


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Soup Soup Soup...Gotta Love It!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> NOOO
> YUGIxTRISTAN


Uh....No.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Soup Soup Soup...Gotta Love It!*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Uh....Who's Dent?


Cilan in japanese X3


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Soup Soup Soup...Gotta Love It!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> PICCOLO in COW MOO X3


Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Soup Soup Soup...Gotta Love It!*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Wow. I'm Soup now?.


Everyone is soup, man.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*La la Cha cha cha I like these silly noises*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Everyone is LEATHER PANTS, man.


MARIK:
We don’t want vinyl
Or chinos, or briefs,
I am a criminal
And he is a thief,
Cause we’re both hot!
Hot hot hot!
We are quite sexy!

YAMI BAKURA:
Marik, that doesn’t rhyme!

MARIK:
Shut up! I am Lady GaGa!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: La la Cha cha cha I like these silly noises*



Ulqi-chan said:


> MARIK:
> We don’t want vinyl
> Or chinos, or briefs,
> I am a criminal
> And he is a thief,
> Cause we’re both hot!
> Hot hot hot!
> We are quite sexy!
> 
> YAMI BAKURA:
> Marik, that doesn’t rhyme!
> 
> MARIK:
> Shut up! I am Lady GaGa!




I don't even...

Prepare for trouble
Make it double
Jessie: Prepare for trouble.
James: Make it double.
Jessie: To protect the world from devastation.
James: To unite all people within our nation.
Jessie: To denounce the evils of truth and love.
James: To extend our reach to the stars above.
Jessie: Jessie!
James: James!
Jessie: Team Rocket blast off at the speed of light.
James: Surrender now or prepare to fight.
Meowth: That's right!

Chorus:
Team Rocket's rockin,
Talkin' trouble, walkin' trouble,
Double trouble, big trouble's gonna follow you,

Team Rocket's rockin,
Talkin' trouble, walkin' trouble,
Double trouble, big trouble's gonna follow you,
Team Rocket: We're gonna capture Pikachu.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: La la Cha cha cha I like these silly noises*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I don't even...
> 
> BLURRRRRP



MARIK:
Me and Bakura
We will have our revenge
Him and me will take your leather pants!
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh
Me and Bakura
We will have our revenge
Him and me will take your leather pants!

Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh
Let’s take his leather pants!
Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh
Give us the effing pants!

Blah blah
Blah blah blah
Da da
Pa pa pa
Ya ya
Mama mia!
We want those leather pants!


----------



## Monoking

NOOO


----------



## hyphen

Spunky the raichu said:


> NOOO


YOU BROKE YOUR OWN RULES
YOU DID NOT QUOTE 
D:


----------



## Ulqi-chan

StarWings said:


> YOU BROKE YOUR OWN RULES
> YOU DID NOT QUOTE
> D:


HOLY SHIZOODLES


----------



## hyphen

Ulqi-chan said:


> HOLY SHIZOODLES


Is that your own,customized swear" o.0


----------



## Monoking

StarWings said:


> Is that your own,customized soup" o.0


YAH


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*We've got the Leather Pants~*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Nyuu


Yesh.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: We've got the Leather Pants~*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Y'sh.


Rose? Have you gone dark already?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: We've got the Leather Pants~*



sv_01 said:


> Rose? Have ye gone dark already?


Dark ages..


----------



## sv_01

*Re: We've got the Leather Pants~*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Dark gods sleeping beneath the ocean...


In sleeping cities...


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: We've got the Leather Pants~*



sv_01 said:


> with sleeping Snorlax...


wut?


----------



## sv_01

Throwing Stars said:


> WhAt?


snorlax is sleepin wwith elder gods


----------



## hyphen

sv_01 said:


> snorlax is squishing the elder gods


D:


----------



## Monoking

StarWings said:


> D:)


Eyebrow!


----------



## Luxcario

*eggs*



Spunky the raichu said:


> THE COW SAYS...


moo


----------



## Monoking

*Re: eggs*



Throwing Stars said:


> TWILIGHT SPARKLE FOR THE WIN


^ THIS


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: eggs*



Spunky the raichu said:


> TS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VIKI FOR THE WIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ THIS
Click to expand...

I thought you were supporting Twilight.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*La la Cha cha cha I like these silly noises*



Throwing Stars said:


> I thought you were supporting Sparta.


Nope, don't think so.


----------



## Monoking

*Re:SOUP SO MUCH SOUP AGUHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*



Throwing Stars said:


> I thought you were souping Twilight.


Team Sammy!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*THIS IS THE EVIL COUNCIL OF DOOM, DAMMIT*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Team Edward!


No. Just no.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: THIS IS NOT THE EVIL COUNCIL OF DOOM*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Evil doom...No. Just no.


Team Latias?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Meanwhile in the Hall of Justice,*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Team Latios?


Yeppers peppers, my friend.


----------



## Luxcario

*TEAM ROCKET*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Team Rocket?


Are they invading?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: TEAM ROCKET*



Throwing Stars said:


> Team's rocket's rocking...
> 
> 
> 
> Talking trouble, walking trouble, double trouble's gonna follow you!
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*TRANSFORMERS ROBOTS IN DISGUISE*



Spunky the raichu said:


> XD


Yes, indeed. -3-


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: TEAM ROCKET*



Spunky the raichu said:


> NYUU


wut


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Yes, indeed. 030


WHEE


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> FWEE


GRR


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Throwing Stars said:


> GRR thread


Special beam cannon!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Zap cannon!


It's super effective!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Throwing Stars said:


> It's over nine thousand!!


Oh, what lovely balls!


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Oh, what lovely balls!


You do realize how that sounded, right?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Throwing Stars said:


> You do realize how that sounded, right?


It's a quote from dragon BALL z....

Work with me here.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Work with Team Rocket.


They're invading...?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Throwing Stars said:


> They're invader Zim...?


Wallfes11askd


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Waffles


with maple syrup, of course


----------



## sv_01

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Throwing Stars said:


> made of someone's disembodied consciousness, of course


You're making waffles from ghosts?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



sv_01 said:


> You're making waffles from ghosts?


Yes.

BAKURA IS KICK BUTT


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*BROUGHT DA FISH YES*



Spunky the raichu said:


> BAKURA IS BADASS


Indeed. Thanks Arctica for telling me about him!! :P


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ULTIMATE TECHNIQUE! THUNDERCANNON!*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Piccolo is awesome sauce.


Indeed.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*MARQUEE OF DOOM YES*



Spunky the raichu said:


> NYUU
> JUSTIN BIEBER KICKS ASS


0.0"
...Uh...No...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Nyan nyan nyan nyan nayaansnsnsnsn...


S'what?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


:D


----------



## hyphen

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



Ulqi-chan said:


> IMPERFECTIONS



...
_Because a face without freckles is like the sky without the stars
Why waste a second not loving who you are
Those little imperfections make you
Beautiful
Lovable
Valuable 
And show your personality inside your heart
Reflecting who you are~_


----------



## Monoking

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



StarWings said:


> ...
> _Because a face without freckles is like the sky without the stars
> Why waste a second not loving who you are
> Those little imperfections make you
> Beautiful
> Lovable
> Valuable
> And show your personality inside your fart
> Reflecting who you are~_


Cool.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



Spunky the raichu said:


> *C*onstipated
> *o*verweight
> *o*ld
> *l*ady


wut


----------



## Monoking

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



Throwing Stars said:


> Butt


XD


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICPFRDKJGH*



Spunky the raichu said:


> X(


dead? :dead:


----------



## Monoking

*Re: PICCOLO PICCOLO PICCOLO*



Throwing Stars said:


> dead? :huh:


':(


----------



## Luxcario

*rftrvyrv*



Spunky the raichu said:


> D:


what up


----------



## Monoking

*Re: KRILLIN*



Throwing Stars said:


> It's shuppet month!


Fwhat?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: KARKAT'S NOT GOING TO KRILL YOU*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Ph'what?


Something weird, I suppose.

We need an Apostrophe Unown to make creepy ancient texts even creepier.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: KARKAT'S NOT GOING TO KRILL YOU*



sv_01 said:


> Something weird, I suppose.
> 
> We need an Apostrophe Unown to make creepy ancient texts even creepier.


I've had the same thought!!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: KARKAT'S NOT GOING TO KRILL YOU*



Spunky the raichu said:


> I've had the same thought!!


That bookstores should not carry math books?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: KARKAT'S NOT GOING TO KRILL YOU*



StarWings said:


> That bookstores should not carry anything by writers named Howard?


That's a strange exclusion.


----------



## Monoking

*VIDEL THE RAICHU*



sv_01 said:


> That's a strange explosion.


Lip.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



Spunky the raichu said:


> lii2p


empty gh0st eyes


----------



## Monoking

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



sv_01 said:


> empty gh0st eyes



BOooooOooOoOOoOooOooOoooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## sv_01

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



Spunky the raichu said:


> 8oooooooo........


im not afraid of you vvris


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



sv_01 said:


> I'm afraid of your machine gun


*machine gun noises*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



Throwing Stars said:


> *machine gun noises, explosons*


You spelled it wrong.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



Spunky the raichu said:


> You spelled it wrong.


Wudyuteduitdeidetudetut? (Wut?)


----------



## Monoking

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



Throwing Stars said:


> Wudyuteduitdeidetudetut? (Wut?)


It was A JOKE!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: VIDEL THE RAICHU*



Spunky the raichu said:


> It was A JOKE!


Of COURSE it is I mean SERIOUSLY guyys WTH?
[hi]


----------



## Monoking

*NO*



StarWings said:


> Of COURSE it is I mean SERIOUSLY guyys WTH?
> [hi]


....Hi...


----------



## Dar

*Re: NO*



Spunky the raichu said:


> ....Pi...


OH NOEZ! NO MATH!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NO*



Cubone said:


> OH NOEZ! THE DRAGON BALLS!


FWAA!


----------



## hyphen

*Re: YES*



Spunky the raichu said:


> FWEE


WHAT ISH IT


----------



## Monoking

*NEVER*



StarWings said:


> WHAT ISHN'T IT


NYAAA


----------



## hyphen

*Re: MYST KNIGHT*



Spunky the raichu said:


> NYAAA


SERIOUSLY
WHAT ISH IT


----------



## Monoking

*READ MY FAN FIC NOW*



StarWings said:


> BLEH SOUP


FAH 
I'M WRITING IN ALL CAPS


----------



## hyphen

*Re: JUST DID*



Spunky the raichu said:


> FAH
> I'M WRITING IN ALL CAPS


DOTH YE HAVE ANY COMMENTS ON MEH POST IN THE SC?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DID YOU THINK OF MY FAN FIC?*



StarWings said:


> SOooooooo.....


F'what.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DID YOU THINK OF MY FAN FIC?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> F'wwhat


Yes, the capitalization of the second letter is strange.


----------



## Aletheia

*Re: STOP DOING THIS*



sv_01 said:


> Yes, the capitalization of the second letter is strange.


Yes, that is most curious, gentlemen.


----------



## Monoking

*WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Star69 said:


> Highly illogical, captain.


Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Beam me up, Scotty.


That was Spock.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> Trunk
> 1


What?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Whatever you say, my lord.


I'm a girl!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> I'm a fishl!


Let's make soup?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> ♪Let's be tangle buddies♫~


Are you a Squiddle now?
Jade likes them, but Rose prefers their more complex versions.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> SQUIDDLES!


SQUIDDLES!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> SQUIDFACE!


DON'T CALL ME SQUIDFACE, SILLY FISH PERSON!


Ehh... I'm not sure what I just said, but I don't think I resemble a squid. Don't worry, I'm not angry.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> DON'T CALL ME SQUIDFACE, SILLY FISH PERSON!
> 
> 
> Ehh... I'm not sure what I just said, but I don't think I resemble a squid. Don't worry, I'm not angry.



/......Wut.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Cubone said:


> OH NOEZ! NO DRAGONS' BALLS!


THEY'RE NOT DRAGONS' BALLS! SPUNKY SAID


sv_01 said:


> I think I resemble a blobfish.


I think that, too.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Throwing Stars said:


> THEY'RE NOT DRAGONS' BALLS! SPUNKY SAID
> 
> SEE?


Yay, only a few more to go.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Yay, only a few more to go until he finally awakens...


Who do you mean? Bel Shamharoth? Char Gar Gothakon? Dragomon? Or the one they're all based on?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> What do you mean?


See title.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


THAT WAS UNNECESSARY


----------



## Dar

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Throwing Stars said:


> THAT WAS A DUCK.


NO SWAN!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Cubone said:


> NO SWANS AVAILABLE, HAVE THIS VULTURE!


Meh.

Wait, both of those got their Pokémon in Gen V!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> Meh.
> 
> Wait, both of those got their Pokémon in Gen NINE THOUSAND!


DBZ!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> HPL!


His Scooby Doo version (actually HPH) is in desperate need of a hug.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> His Scooby Doo version  is in desperate need of an attitude ajustment..


Who?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> Doctor Who?


No, Scooby Doo. I don't even know Doctor Who.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> No, Scooby Doo. I don't even know Doctor Whooves.


BRONY TIME


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> IT'S SHOWTIME!


No, Kurata... It's fighting time!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> No, Kurata... It's souping time!


SOUP


----------



## sv_01

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the raichu said:


> BLU3B3RRY BUBBL3GUM YUMMY YUMMY YUM


Actually, it's blackcurrant bubblegum.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



sv_01 said:


> Actually, it's blackberry flavored fish and chips.


THAT IS A DISGRACE TO ENGLAND'S AWESOME COOKING.(Why does nobody like his cooking?! Fish and chips are obviously awesome!)


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Frostagin said:


> THAT IS A DISGRACE TO MARIK'S EVIL COUNCIL OF DOOM.(Why does nobody like his council?! Rex and Weevil are obviously awesome!)


Agreement


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Ulqi-chan said:


> *EFF*


Are you... MARIK IN DISGUISE?!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Frostagin said:


> Are you... MARIK IN DISGUISE?!


Oddly enough, I am. 
*EFF* the old disguise. 
Bad ass just got bad assier.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Oddly enough, I am.
> *EFF* the old disguise.
> Bad ass just got bad assier.


OMG I JUST TALKED TO MARIK ISHTAR. MY LIFE IS COMPLETE.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Frostagin said:


> OMG I JUST TALKED TO JOEY WHEELER. MY LIFE IS CRAP.


I would say the same...


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Ulqi-chan said:


> I would say Nyeeeeeeeeeeh!


I would say IGNORE ME!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Frostagin said:


> I would say NOTICE ME!


HEY EVERYBODY, I AM EXTREMELY INDIFFERENT.

I'm smart =3


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> IGNORE ME!!
> 
> I'm smart =3


Yeah... Nah. 
Not in that sentence, at least.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Yeah...
> I agree, you are great.



Random lyrics:
In another life, I would be your girl.
We'd keep all our promises, be us against the world.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Random lyrics:
> Never gonna give you up, never gonna let you down, never gonna turn around and desert you.


OH ARCEUS IT'S IN MY HEAD.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: WHAT DO YOU MEAN?*



Frostagin said:


> OH *EFF* IT'S IN MY HEAD.


>:D
Nyehnyehnyehnyehnyeh!!


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Here comes Peter on the clotheline, but his name's not Peter, it is SPIDERMAN. Spiderman.*



Ulqi-chan said:


> I like to have ass sex with others.


I bet my brother would like that. >={D   ~Nyah~


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Spa spa spa spa spa, they are in spa machines~*



DarkAura said:


> I bet my stepsister Gregory would join in. :3D MOOSTACHE



(I swear to _god_, Michelle... >:T)

Mustaches are cool.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: Spa spa spa spa spa, they are in spa machines~*



Ulqi-chan said:


> (I swear to _satan_, Michelle... >:T)
> 
> Mustaches suck.


(I think Jeff's influencing me, XD...wait. O.O")

Spawn of Satan. Burn her in the volcano.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Spa spa spa spa spa, they are in spa machines~*



Ulqi-chan said:


> (I swear to _Arceus_, Michelle... >=T)
> 
> Raichu are cool.



Yes.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: Spa spa spa spa spa, they are in spa machines~*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> No.


Soup?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: Spa spa spa spa spa, they are in spa machines~*



Ulqi-chan said:


> Soup?


OH, YESH, PLEASE
GIMME THE DAMN SOUP


----------



## sv_01

*Re: Spa spa spa spa spa, they are in spa machines~*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ::::33 D-> 0H, Y--------32H, PL3423
> G11MM--------3 4LL TH--------3 CODD4MN 20UP. 4LL 0F 11T.


Wait... Vriska, Nepeta, Equius, Aradia, Karkat, Feferi, Terezi, Sollux and Eridan.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: It's a bowtie. I wear bowties now. Bowties are cool.*



sv_01 said:


> CHIGIIIIII!


HOLY *EFF* IT'S ROMANO.

Bowties are cooler than mustaches. Just saying.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Frostagin said:


> HOLY [EFF] IT'S FRANCE.
> 
> But he's a perv...


Hungary used Frying pan in the face on Scratch.


----------



## Aethelstan

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> POKEMON used MOVE in the face on OTHER POKEMON.


Wow, that was highly uncreative. Why would you even post something so mundane?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Aethelstan said:


> Wow, that was realy creative. Why wouldn't you  post something else?


BECAUSE I'M LAZY


----------



## sv_01

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> BECAUSE I'M DEAD


Dead yet dreaming and influencing the Internet with your dreams?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



sv_01 said:


> Dead yet dreaming and influencing the Internet with your dreams?


EXACTLY


Hey, you're a Butterfree. Yay.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> EXACTLY
> 
> 
> Hey, you're a Scubamon. Yay.


Not a Scubamon, just a sympathizer.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



sv_01 said:


> Not a Scubamon, just a synthathizer.


That's not how you spell it.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> That's not how you eat it.


Too right. You have to lie in wait...then....CHOMP! AND RUN AWAY WITH THE MUFFIN!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: It's a Pokemon. I like Pokemon now.*



Luxcario said:


> Too right. You have to lie in wait...then....CHOMP! AND LEAVE THE BODY TO YOUR SIDEKICK!


Ahh, those amorphous heaps of slime that eat anything... One of the best kinds of villain sidekicks in the multiverse.


----------



## Monoking

*QUOTE?*



sv_01 said:


> WORD?


QUOTE?


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Ra, Ra, Ra Ra Ra, I Want Your Romance~*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> SOUP?


Quite right, old bean.


----------



## Monoking

*<French words>*



Ulqi-chan said:


> ...Is the title a Lady Gaga reference?


I don't know!


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*I DON'T WANT TO BE FREEEEEENCH!*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> I don't know!


Well find out, you!!!


----------



## Monoking

*....*



Ulqi-chan said:


> NYAGH, BAKY!


AUGH!!


----------



## Xoryd

*Re: ....*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> AUGH!!


What do you mean Knight?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ....*



Xoryd said:


> BOO!


Hm?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: ....*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> H'myar?


Lord Nyar is ready to meet you.


----------



## CJBlazer

*Re: ....*



sv_01 said:


> Lord Nyar is ready to meet you.



But I am not ready. Tell Lord Nyar to wait.


----------



## shinyabsol

*Re: ....*



CJBlazer said:


> But I am not a human. Tell someone to throw a pie in my face.


Okay, I'll throw a pie in your face.


----------



## Luxcario

*Re: ....*



shinyabsol said:


> Okay, I'll throw a pile of sh!t in your face.


*ducks*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: ....*



Luxcario said:


> *ducks everywhere*


Better than those robot spiders from the abandoned factory... They're too fast.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ....*



sv_01 said:


> Better than those androids from the Red Ribbon Army... They're too fast.


...What've you heard?!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: ....*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ...What've you heard?! Could it be something no man was meant to know?


Remember Eowyn.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ....*



sv_01 said:


> Remember Eowyn?


From High School?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: ....*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> From High School Musical?


You're mixing stuff up.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: ....*



sv_01 said:


> You're fixing stuff up.


While you're doing that, can you fix the roof?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: ....*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> While you're doing that, can you wake that green guy with wings up?


He shall awaken by himself.

Wait, who exactly do you mean?


----------



## Monoking

*NYAGH*



sv_01 said:


> NYYAFG? Sure.
> Wait, who exactly do you mean?


.Nyagh!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ngathf uhluhtC


.seod eh deednI


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAGH*



sv_01 said:


> ,JZFLKZFHCNBFIUES


F'what?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Ph'what?


Ph'nglui mlgw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAGH*



sv_01 said:


> Ph'nglui mlgw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


...Um. Yeah.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> IA CTHULHU R'LYEH FHTAGN!


:3K RAWRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAGH*



sv_01 said:


> 83#@%%%##@5@!@$(_+%$QZBGJHG HJHHGHF


Stop saying creepy deminic stuff before I report you!
(Serious)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Stop saying creepy deminic stuff before I report you!
> (Serious)


Sorry, after all the stuff I said, I didn't know where to draw the line. I didn't actually realize someone would find it creepy. So... Sorry for the fangirl fit.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAGH*



sv_01 said:


> Sorry, after all the stuff I said, I didn't know where to draw the line. I didn't actually realize someone would find it creepy. So... Sorry for the fangirl fit.


=3=

Just don't do it again.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> I am Commander Sisko and I don't care~


Um, Odo? We got a problem...


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAGH*



Frostagin said:


> Um, Frodo? We got a problem...


...who?


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Come on down to the party
> Calling all nations
> put it on the line


Why are you singing INXS songs?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAGH*



Frostagin said:


> Why are you singing YGOTAS songs?



...I don't know any YGOTAS songs.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAGH*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ........I don't know any YOGSAT songs. Any of them.



I don't know them either, but the name sounds familiar.

Wait, Vriska?


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



sv_01 said:


> I don't know them either, but the name sounds familiar.
> 
> Wait, izzat a dolphin?


Nope! Just Chuck Norris Testa!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Frostagin said:


> YAH!! Just Testa!


A testa? I didn't study!!


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Chuck Testa? I didn't study!!


You don't need to study. Just buy whatever the *EFF* he sells. Lifelike animal things and all that. Or look up his commercial on Youtube.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Frostagin said:


> Bakura ❒
> Ash Ketchum
> Misty ❒
> Korin ❒
> Yajirobe
> Trunks Breif ❒
> Vegeta
> Android 17
> Android 18 ❒
> Rainn Zas'parsus ❒
> Luxcario ❒
> Gjinka Hagane
> Dan Kuso
> Willie Cordelia
> Richie Cordelia ❒
> Jude Cordelia
> Scohui the Slowpoke


...How'd you get ahold of my Player's List?!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ...How'd you get ahold of my Shipping Wall?!


Maybe she thought it was just a bunch of random symbols.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



sv_01 said:


> Maybe she thought it was funny.


...I like eggs.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ...I like putting bananas in my ears.


Alright, Banana King. Good for you.


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Frostagin said:


> Alright, Lion King. Good for you.



You are Mufasa? I don't know if you know this, but you died.


----------



## Ulqi-chan

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



DarkAura said:


> You are Hawkings? I don't give a crap if you know this, but you lived in Hell.


...
Really?


----------



## DarkAura

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Ulqi-chan said:


> ...
> I know right?


Well duh. Everyone should know that!


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



DarkAura said:


> ...No one should know that!


I do!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> I do know it, and I'm gonna use it against you!


Ehh... how are you gonna use it?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



sv_01 said:


> Ehh... how are you gonna use it?


LIKE THIS!

*Dances wildly*


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> LIKE THIS!
> 
> *Breaks his bone*


The information was about breaking bones?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



CharizardHammer said:


> The information was about killing Bones?


Actually, it was about a scientist living in Hell. No old admirals involved.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



sv_01 said:


> Actually, it was about a taco living in Hell. No old admirals involved.


What, that's so... Childish.


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Wow. That's so... Russian.


What? Killing people with pipes? Cause that's--*killed by Russia cause he was in my ceiling*

...Wait. I'm in Russia's ceiling. So he's in his ceiling's ceiling?

Yo Dawg. I heard you like ceilings, so I put a ceiling in your ceiling so you can be in the ceiling of people in your ceiling. XD


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Frostagin said:


> What? Killing people with pipes? Cause that's--*killed by Russia cause he was in my ceiling*
> 
> ...Wait. I'm in Russia's ceiling. So he's in his ceiling's ceiling?
> 
> Yo Dawg. I heard you like ceilings, so I put a ceiling in your ceiling so you can be in the ceiling of people in your ceiling. XD


....
In Russia, you're on the ceiling's ceiling or something.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ....
> In Russia, you kill the random falling rocks or something.


Rocks that fall randomly from the sky?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



sv_01 said:


> Re: NYAN NYAN NYANRe: NYAN NYAN NYANRe: NYAN NYAN NYANRe: NYAN NYAN NYANRe: NYAN NYAN NYAN


Re: NYAN NYAN NYANRe: NYAN NYAN NYANRe: NYAN NYAN NYAN
What...


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Re: MEOW MEOW MEOWRe: MEOW MEOW MEOWRe: MEOW MEOW MEOW Watt...


Wow, electrified cat.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAN NYAN NYAN*



CharizardHammer said:


> Wow, Soup cat.


Eww!!


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Ehh...


Is the concept beyond your imagination?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



sv_01 said:


> ....imagination?


http://dragonball.wikia.com/wiki/MediaWiki:Emoticons


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> ttp://digimon.wikia.com/wiki/Dragomon


That reminds me: Why is he blue?


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



sv_01 said:


> That reminds me: Does he eat glue?


No, he doesn't want to be all glued up.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



CharizardHammer said:


> Yes, he does


Does waht?


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Does what?


Eat glue. But I think he doesn't. Eating his pet fish would make much more sense.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



sv_01 said:


> Eat shoes. But I think he doesn't. Eating his pet  would make much more sense.


http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=1962&page=145
(Insert joke here)


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> http://forums.dragonflycave.com/showthread.php?t=1962&page=145
> (Insert glowy rainbow soap bubbles here) *gets zapped*


ASB? I don't understand that thing very well.
And you could use some soda.


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NYAR NYAR NYAR...*



sv_01 said:


> DBZ? I don't understand that thing very well.
> And you could use some soup.


YES, SOUP


----------



## Frostagin

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> NOO, SOUP


What. The. Crap.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



Frostagin said:


> What's going on in... *WOOF* Hey, I didn't ask for soap. *ZAP*


So many people getting zapped... But I have my own plans ;3


----------



## Steel Scyther

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



sv_01 said:


> So many people getting zapped... But I like to eat flans. ;3


Flans are tasty.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flan


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



Steel Scyther said:


> Flans are tasty.
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Flan


You mean one of those "LAN fail" thingies?


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



sv_01 said:


> Spunky can't think of what to say, so have the last thing she copied.


Trunks's favorite food is convenience store bento.


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> Trunks's favorite drink is vending machine soda.


Could you be more specific?


----------



## CharizardHammer

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



sv_01 said:


> Could it be more bubbly?


Sure, can these bubbles look like soap? 

 *gets zapped*


----------



## Monoking

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



CharizardHammer said:


> Sure, can these soup look like soap?
> 
> *gets slapped*


*Did the slapping*


----------



## sv_01

*Re: NUGGET IN A BISCUIT*



Spunky the Raichu said:


> *Did the zapping*
> *is the gate*
> *and the key*


And the vending machine and the soda, right?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> And the robot and the soup, right?


SOUP? WHERE????!
I want it!


----------



## sv_01

Richie said:


> WATER? WHERE????!
> I want it!


Have no fear, the Genie's here! So, what's your wish?
What's wrong? What other kind of wish-fulfilling spirit would you expect in the desert?
Oh, I see you are too thirsty and exhausted to talk now. But I have recognized you want something to drink. So, here's some soda. Don't notice the rainbow glow, I can't make liquids with a stable color.
What do you want next? To be the most powerful person in the world? To outlive everyone else?
Ahh, I see you want to go home and some kind of company. Very well! *teleports you home*
Kitten that appeared on your shoulder: Nyar... ;3


----------



## CharizardHammer

sv_01 said:


> Have no fear, the Nyarly's here! So, what's your wish?
> What's wrong? What other kind of wish-fulfilling spirit would you expect in the Ocean?
> Oh, I see you are too thirsty and dry to talk now. But I have recognized you want something to sink into. So, here's some yogsoda. Notice the rainbow glow? I can't make squids with a stable color.
> What do you want next? To be the weakest person in the world? To outlive only an ununpentium atom?
> Ahh, I see you want to go home and some kind of company. Very well! *teleports you home*
> Kitten that appeared on your shoulder: Nyarly, he has drowned... ;3


Are you silly? Playing Nyarly?


----------



## Dar

CharizardHammer said:


> Are you weird, watchinging Nyan Cats?


Why yes I am :3


----------



## sv_01

Cubone said:


> Indeed I am. :€


I understand.

Guys, if you hear a "WOOF" sound behind you even though you don't have a dog and see a big puff of yellow smoke, you are in trouble.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> I understand.
> 
> Guys, if you hear a "Meow" sound behind you even though you don't have a cat and see a  puff of black smoke, you are in trouble.


Oh no, it's Doji!!


----------



## CharizardHammer

Richie said:


> Oh yeah, that's Koji!!


And who is that?


----------



## Monoking

CharizardHammer said:


> That's that evil talking cat, right?


Right!


----------



## CharizardHammer

Richie said:


> Might!


Oh well.
Anyway, you are really fast.


----------



## Dar

CharizardHammer said:


> Oh well.
> Anyway, you are really fat.


You shouldnt say that to her on her birthday.


----------



## Monoking

Cubone said:


> It's your birthday? Have some Future Trunks!



I would if you'd bring me some...


----------



## sv_01

Richie said:


> I'd prefer an AΨ----ESOM---E DOUBL-----E TRID------------ENT!


But that Future Trunks could act as your ship's computer.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> But that Future Trunks could act as your boyfreind.


IW SIH!


----------



## sv_01

Richie said:


> ε: i3NIW S3H


What about the "all the official characters belong to their original authors" thing?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> What about the "all the official characters belong to their original authors" thing?


...
=p


----------



## CharizardHammer

Richie said:


> ...
> = ------E


A trident face?


----------



## sv_01

CharizardHammer said:


> A tentacle face?


No, a tentacle head. A purple one.


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> No,hair. Purple.


????
No purple hair???


----------



## sv_01

Richie said:


> ????
> No purple soda???


Would rainbow soda suffice?


----------



## Monoking

sv_01 said:


> Would rainbow soda suffice?


No.


----------

